# Nicole Trunfio unknown fashion catwalk Oops 1x



## BlueLynne (12 Sep. 2010)

wahrscheinlich Donna Karan


----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2010)

Frische Luft auf dem Laufsteg  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2010)

Danke sehr


----------



## flr21 (10 Dez. 2010)

super. vielen Dank


----------



## joshua66 (28 Dez. 2010)

schickes Photo , danke sehr


----------



## Burger63 (23 März 2011)

nicht verkehrt..........


----------



## friedel0815 (27 Apr. 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## derblubb2 (16 Mai 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## CORINTH (18 Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## namor66 (23 Mai 2011)

sehr geil, vielen dank!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2011)

das ist mode!


----------



## Kussnuss (3 Juni 2011)

Love Pfui!


----------

